# Princes 24/03



## Papas1982 (Mar 20, 2020)

Evening Gents, 

Subject to us being in shut down. Myself, @Troymcclure and @Hooker shall be playing at 09:50 is someone fancies making up a 4 ball.

It's £30, will be Shore and Dunes.

Dave


----------



## chrisd (Mar 22, 2020)

I could be up for it as long as I can be certain to use my leccy trolley


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 22, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I could be up for it as long as I can be certain to use my leccy trolley
		
Click to expand...

There hasn’t been 1 day of trolley restrictions through the whole of winter Chris, so if we aren’t in lockdown you’ll be fine.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 22, 2020)

Let's see then


----------



## Troymcclure (Mar 22, 2020)

Might use mine too. Been carrying since November. I won’t know what to hit with 14 clubs to choose from 😀


----------

